# Premium-SMS-Nummern sperren?



## Peter0411 (11 Juli 2008)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist "Premium-SMS"-Nummern (die berüchtigten 5-stelligen) bei einem Vodafone Prepayed Vertrag (CallYa) sperren zu lassen?


----------

